
I Just Spent $256.43 on Vitamins and Supplements – Here’s What I Bought and Why - mfishbein
https://medium.com/zero-infinity/i-just-spent-256-43-on-vitamins-and-supplements-heres-what-i-bought-and-why-bd3f54917153#.nfw2zpno5
======
yrryeruy
it's amazing the crap a healthy human body can deal with

